# Suche leichte und steife Race-MTB-Schuhe



## grouchobrother (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

bin vom Kumpel seine ausrangierten Northwave Striker gefahren. Sind ca. fünf Jahre alt. Er hatte sich andere gekauft. Größe 43 - 425 g/Schuh. Sind mir im Vorderfuß bisschen zu eng, sonst passts.

Allerdings gefällt mir das Ratschensystem nicht. Das hakt sehr oft. Lt. Kumpel musste er die auch schon öfter tauschen, weil die sich festgeratscht hatten. Ging dann nur noch in eine Richtung, zum Festmachen, aber lösen war dann nicht mehr.

"Nur" Klettverschluss möchte ich nicht. Die oberste Schnalle sollte schon was anderes sein. Bei nur Klettverschluss habe ich irgendwie zu viel Angst, dass die bei Zug aufgehen könnten.

Der Schuh sollte ähnlich steif, wie der Striker sein, gerne auch steifer. Hab was gefunden, dass der Striker eine 5 auf der Steifigkeitsskala haben soll. Mittlerweile gibts aber von Northwave Schuhe, die eine 10 oder 12 haben. Wie unsteif soll dann aber der Striker sein oder wie steif andere Schuhe?

Ich stelle mir vor, dass ein Schuh auch sehr gerne in 43 um die 350 g oder sogar weniger wiegt. 

Rennradschuhe kommen für mich aufgrund des fehlenden Profils nicht infrage. Der Schuh darf bzw. sollte schon ein wenig Profil haben, damit man, wenn man mal absteigen muss, nicht gleich die Biege macht, wenn man mal auf Asphalt oder Schotter läuft.

Freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen.

Dankeschön vorab.

Gruß


----------



## grouchobrother (23. Juli 2017)

Ergänzung: mit Cleats/SPD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aethys (23. Juli 2017)

Wenn du bereit bist ein höheren Preis zu zahlen, dann schau dich bei Sidi um. Absolute Topqualität. Schuhe halten einiges aus und im Notfall kannst du ein abgelaufenes Profil selbst tauschen.


----------



## grouchobrother (24. Juli 2017)

Weitere Ergänzung: Schuhe dürfen auch ein wenig mehr kosten! ;-)

Welche von Sidi sind z. B. zu empfehlen?


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn du sehr breite Füße hast würde ich mir mal die Mega Variante bei Sidi anschauen, habe da auch Problemfüße und komme mit dem Dragon gut zurecht. Die Mega Variante gibt es noch für den Dominator, der hat dann Ratsche und Klettverschluss


----------



## aethys (24. Juli 2017)

Im Prinzip alle.
Muss mich aber nochmal korrigieren. Die austauschbaren Profile gibts erst ab Dragon4.
Buvel - Einstiegsmodell
Eagle 7 - zusätzlich Carbonfaserverstärke Sohle
Cape - zusätzlich zweites Ratschensystem ersetzt die Klettverschlüsse der Einstiegsmodelle
Dragon 4 - zusätzlich austauschbare Profileinsätze
Drako - zusätzlich System zur Versenjustierung
Tiger - absolute Topmodell mit allem Pipapo

Ich würde wahrscheinlich zwischen Cape und Dragon4 schwanken.


----------



## Tifftoff (24. Juli 2017)

Sidi Eagle bin ich früher auch gefahren, liegen noch im Keller rum.
Allerdings folgendes hat mir nicht gefallen:
Die harte Sohle hinten an der Ferse ist sehr schmal und hoch.
Das führt dazu, daß man beim Laufen immer Gefahr läuft, umzuknicken.
Das hat sich bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht geändert.
Weiter ist der Ratschenverschluß immer durchgerutscht.

Im Moment fahre ich extremharte Shimano SH-M300. ( 350g )
Allerdings nur auf dem Crosser.
Sind aber nicht mehr lieferbar.

Alternative:
*Shimano SH-XC7L*
gibts auch in breiter Ausführung


----------



## chilla13 (25. Juli 2017)

Shimano S-Phyre
Specialized S Works
Bont Vaypor XC

Ich bin alle gefahren und finde sie allesamt gut. Die Bonts sind knallhart und haben eine sehr weit hochgezogene Carbonschale, was ich auf Langstrecken nicht mehr so toll finde. Die Shimanos sind eindeutig die bequemsten Pöhler. Giro VR 90 wären sicherlich auch noch ne Möglichkeit, hatte ich aber noch nie am Fuß. In der Hand sehen sie allerdings gut aus.


----------



## pacechris (28. Juli 2017)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Alternative:
> *Shimano SH-XC7L*
> gibts auch in breiter Ausführung



Fährt den Schuhe jemand und kann was zur haltbarkeit sagen?


----------



## Tifftoff (28. Juli 2017)

Bewertungen bei bike-discount,


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Juli 2017)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (3. August 2017)

Hab den Schue mittlerweile mal geteste, wie es schon in der Bewertung steht, enge Zehenbox.


----------



## Florent29 (9. August 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hab den Schue mittlerweile mal geteste, wie es schon in der Bewertung steht, enge Zehenbox.



Wenn du was mit weiter Zehenbox suchst: Doch wieder Northwave.


----------



## pacechris (9. August 2017)

Der Shimano in der breiten ausführung hat etwas mehr Platz über dem Spann aber nicht im Zehenbereich.
Ich werde Northwave mal testen


----------



## aethys (26. März 2018)

Ich kram den Thread noch mal aus.
Welche Schuhe von Northwave sind es denn geworden? Muss mir jetzt auch mal neue zulegen. Die Ghost XC/XCM von Northwave werden ja gefühlt gerade von jedem WorldCup-Fahrer gefahren. Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit denen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## pacechris (27. März 2018)

aethys schrieb:


> Ich kram den Thread noch mal aus.
> Welche Schuhe von Northwave sind es denn geworden? Muss mir jetzt auch mal neue zulegen. Die Ghost XC/XCM von Northwave werden ja gefühlt gerade von jedem WorldCup-Fahrer gefahren. Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit denen hat, immer her damit.



Hab mir den Extreme XCM gegönnt, finde ihn schon sehr hard und unnachgiebig.
Fahre ihn mit etwas dickeren socken, brauch immer so 5min bis er sich richtig gut anfühlt aber dann passt er auch noch nach 6h.

Bekommt man aber nur noch als Auslaufmodell.


----------



## cristox (28. März 2018)

Hab die Ghost XCM auch seit ein paar Fahrten.
Das Verschlussystem ist genial.
Fühlt sich an, wie ein starker Kompressionssocken am Fuß.
Bitte beachten, dass die eine Nummer größer ausfallen.
Hab in Adidassneakern 45 1/3, in NW 44.
Die 45er Solestar passen auch perfekt in die 44er NW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aethys (1. April 2018)

@cristox hattest du auch die XC anprobiert? Falls ja hast du einen Unterschied gemerkt?

Hört sich ja super an. Glaube da werde ich mir auch mal welche bestellen.


----------



## cristox (1. April 2018)

Leider nicht.
Die XC waren mir schlicht zu teuer.
Ausserdem will ich damit nicht im Worldcup mitfahren.


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. - Bin momentan auch auf der Suche.

Auf der Anforderungsliste steht:
- steife (Carbon-)Sohle
- gut gepolsterte Zunge (bin auf dem Spann etwas sehr druck-sensibel)
- Race-Schuhe für SPD

Die SH-XC7 habe ich getestet - passen mir eigentlich top. Nur ist die Zunge recht spärlich gepolstert und der Boa-Verschluss drückt zu sehr auf meinen Fuß. Wären die beiden Mankos nicht müsste ich nicht weiter suchen.

Gibt es da aktuell einen Schnapper für um 100.- ?


----------



## raimi-27 (19. Mai 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein da ich auf der Suche bin.

Auf der Wunsch Lliste steht:
- Carbon Sohle
- Etwas druck sensibel
- Race Schuhe für SPD
-klasse Ratschensystem
-Komfort

Da ich schmale Füße habe fahre ich Sidi Carbon Schuhe ob Rennrad oder MTB.
Habe jetzt den ''Sidi Dragon 4 Carbon'' und ist eigentlich ein klasse Schuh.

Nur, am nächsten Tag bei meinem ersten Marathon Rennen spürte ich zuhause an meine Linke Ferse einen Schmerz wie eine Schuhrandprellung. Nach paar Tage war's zwar wieder weg aber da ich morgen wieder ein Rennen habe, hoffe ich das dies eine einmalige Sache war. Wenn nicht, dann muß und möchte ich mir um einen anderen umschauen. Da ich aber wie gesagt schmale kleine Füße habe, ist es nicht so einfach den passenden zu finden. Möchte euch mal fragen welche Marken/Modelle sind im XC, XCM Bereich schmal geschnitten und fühlen sind auch top an wie das Ratschensystem? Ich hatte früher einen NW als Rennradschuh, und dieser war mir eindeutig zu weit geschnitten vorne und daher bin ich von dieser Marke auch weggekommen. Optisch gefällt mir mal dieser Ghost Schuh. Da diese 1 Nummer größer ausfallen, dann muß ich hier 1 Nummer kleiner wählen wie am Freihzeitschuh oder die gleiche größe wie's aussieht. Wie sieht es mit den Specialized XCO Schuhe aus vom allgemeinen her? Hier schwärmen auch einige. 

Grüße


----------



## sorbit (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen den Gaerne Kobra G+. Mit dem Schuh hab ich allerdings das problem dass ich nach etwa ner halben Stunde fahren, schmerzen bekomme am Rechten Fuß außen unterhalb vom kleinen Zeh. Hab wohl nen Breitfuß....

Ansonsten passt der Schuh echt gut.

Aber jetzt brauch ich nen Schuh der zu Breiten Füßen passt. Wisst ihr welcher da passen könnte?


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Mai 2018)

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen den Sidi Drako SRS uns dem Northwave Extreme XC. Fahre vorangig Marathon aber auch XC Rennen. 
Wie unterscheiden sich die Schuhe?


----------

